# Audio Question



## DoQ Danny (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a 95 Jetta, and I was wondering how do I go about buying a replacement radio? What infomation about the new radio do I have to look for? Size, etc..
How do i know a radio will fit?
might be a stupid question, i don't know..

thanks in advance


----------



## BlackGLS (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Audio Question (dipdanny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dipdanny* »_I have a 95 Jetta, and I was wondering how do I go about buying a replacement radio? What infomation about the new radio do I have to look for? Size, etc..
How do i know a radio will fit?
might be a stupid question, i don't know..

thanks in advance

you need to get a standard din size radio. most aftermarket radios are either single din, or double din, single din being the smaller size. any single din radio will fit.


----------



## DoQ Danny (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks alot ~


----------



## T.Pego (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Audio Question (dipdanny)*

http://www.crutchfield.com


----------

